# Powerbook 180c Sad Mac



## Louis67 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Afin que vous placer dans le contexte, je tenais à préciser que je suis un amateur de Mac, utilisateur depuis mon plus jeune âge (sur un LC III, iMac G3, Mac Mini et enfin Macbook Pro), j'aime toucher à tout, je ne suis néanmoins pas un expert.
Lors d'une brocante, je me suis offert un Powerbook 180c - presque gratuit car ayant un soucis au démarrage -, soucis pour lequel j'espérais avoir votre aide !

Lors du démarrage, deux événements différents ont lieu une fois sur deux:
- soit l'écran s'allume, on entend la machine tourner mais l'écran reste blanc indéfiniment
 - soit tout commence bien avec l'icône (et le son) du Happy Mac, puis quelques secondes puis tard, le Sad Mac (et le triste son) apparait, et il n'y a plus rien à faire à par éteindre la bécane (l'image qui apparait et celle sur fond noir présente sur cette page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_startup , avec les codes 0000000F, 00000001).

J'ai pensé à un problème de disque dur, mais étant réellement incertain et n'ayant aucune idée de ce que je peux faire pour résoudre le soucis, je vous écris !
Je n'ai plus de disquettes avec le système 7, est-ce nécessaire dans le cas présent ?

Enfin, dernière question; j'ai encore en ma possession un ancien LC III, qui date de la même année et qui tourne apparemment avec le même système (7) que le Powerbook 180c: est-il possible, si le soucis vient du disque dur, de simplement mettre le DD du LC III dans le Powerbook ? Les formats sont-ils compatibles ? Merci, ça m'évitera de me lancer pour rien !

Louis67


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

A priori l'erreur renvoyée 000001 correspond à une erreur BUS

Soit la carte-mère est morte, soit les barrettes RAM sont mal enfichées


Enlève le clavier (une vis à l'arrière, puis 2 taquets à glisser entre les touches de la barre du ahut du clavier et tu soulèves) et regardes la ou les barettes RAM


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2011)

Louis67 a dit:


> Enfin, dernière question; j'ai encore en ma possession un ancien LC III, qui date de la même année et qui tourne apparemment avec le même système (7) que le Powerbook 180c: est-il possible, si le soucis vient du disque dur, de simplement mettre le DD du LC III dans le Powerbook ? Les formats sont-ils compatibles ? Merci, ça m'évitera de me lancer pour rien !
> 
> Louis67



Non, le LCIII a un disque de 3,5 pouces alimenté en 12V et 5V, alors que le PB en a un de 2,5 pouces, alimenté en 5V seulement. il n'y aurait ni la place, ni la puissance électrique nécessaire dans le PB pour faire tourner le disque du LCIII.

Pour les disquettes du système 7.0.x, elles sont dispo (enfin, leurs images disque) sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple (mais tu risque d'avoir besoin d'un "enabler" spécifique à ce modèle de PB, enabler en principe également dispo sur le même site.


----------



## Louis67 (12 Juillet 2011)

Je vous remercie, je vous tiens au courant de mon avancée !


----------



## Godzil (13 Juillet 2011)

Louis67 a dit:


> Je vous remercie, je vous tiens au courant de mon avancée !



Des problemes autres que hardware (ie le disque dur HS par exemple) ne ferrais que donner une disquette avec "?", mais pas un sadmac, si le sadmac apparait, c'est qu'il y a un probleme qui empeche la toolbox (la rom) de démarrer dans un état convenable..

Si changer/vérifier la mémoire il ne va pas rester grand chose a faire de simple pour tester la machine..


----------

